# My KayCee ..one One Year Today



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It doesn't seem possible that at 7:01 tonight my KayCee took her last breath as I held her telling her how much I loved her

On the 22ed she ate her supper, rode her "air bicycle" as she did every night aftr suppe, we went to bed later and she slept on her back next to me and got lots o tummy rubs. The next morning she wouldn' eat breakast and threw up so I took her to the vet thinking she ha a virus.

He found a mass in her lower abdomen and did the surgery. Becaue of the location of the massive tumor he was surprised she made it thru surgery, but she did. This was the 23rd.; On the 24th she appeard to be doing wel, but the next day she refused to eat, and when I went t see her that night I I knew I had to let her go. 

I sat on the floor on a comforter with her with the vet tech while we waited for my vet to arrive. But my girl gave me a alst gift and went to the bridge without me having to sign thepapers to release her.

KayCee had had surgery on both knees because of luxating patellas, she had a malformed, but working kidne, shehad an enlarged heart chamber, she had allergies. She was a "chicken dog", and would hide behind me if something new or different came along....and also when we went to the vet.

But she was so loving, loved the grandkids, loved all other dogs. And she loved to make us laugh by riding her air bicycle. The more we laughed, the "faster" she rode it.l

Now my girl as at the bridge with her beloved littermate brother, Hunter, and it makes me happy knowing they have each other there as they did here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, Sandra, I remember it so well. Seems hard for me, too, to believe it's been a year that she's been gone. Hugs to you, and KayCee..... we think of you often, play hard while you wait for your Mom and Dad.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of both Hunter and Kaycee, Sandra. Hugs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, Sandra, I remember, too. RIP sweet KayCee.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those first anniverseries are tough. My thoughts are with you and KC tonight.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry sandra, it was such a sad time. hugs coming your way

beth, moose and angel


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. She was beautiful. 

((((hugs))))


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, Sandra, I remember, too. These Anniversaries are just so hard!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of KayCee and Hunter. The anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm sorry. I can tell she was very loved.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Sandra, I know how much KayCee was loved by you and your family. You are in my thoughts on this special day. Hugs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Her heart beats strong at the Bridge & she rides her bike daily to stay in shape for the reunion with you. Bless you little one.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You always talk of KayCee so lovingly. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Kaycee was and still is a beautiful girl, anniversaries are so hard whether they are the first or 21st.

Run free, play hard with Hunter and your new friends and sleep softly Kaycee


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kaycee*

Kaycee:

I'm sure you are romping and playing with all of your friends at the Rainbow Bridge. What a BEAUTIFUL girl!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Sandra, I was a relatively new member then and I remember your posts about KayCee and how you had lost her brother Hunter and now KayCee was ill. It happened so quickly, a blessing I believe, and she went to be with her brother. I hope you are comforted by your memories of them.

I'm sure some days it feels like yesterday that they were both with you and other days it feels like ages ago. I lost Sam 2+ years ago and sometimes I'll forget he's gone and talk to him like he's still here...and other times it feels like eons ago because the world has changed so much in his absence. Thank Goodness I have Ike, my Ever-Joyous Nut Pup.


----------



## laff66 (May 29, 2009)

I'm new to this forum so maybe its common knowledge, but I'm dying to know what the air bicycle is??
So sorry for your loss and thanks for your kind words on my "Toby" post recently.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Your memorial to KayCee has me in tears. I am so sorry for the pain you are in. She was a beauty.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

My thoughts go out to you too as we all remember your special girl x


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry dear, what a tough day!


----------

